# Cheap(ish) Sporty Family Car??



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a bit stuck . Usually given the chance of changing my car I can think of 1,000s of replacements.

I had a 57 plate Passat Sport, it was a good car but I changed my job and it came with a company car, which was an 11 plate Insignia SRi so the Passat was sold. However it soon became obvious that I wasn't going to stay in the job for long and I quit so now I am carless :wall: (well almost I'm knocking around in an X-plate Polo that used to belong to my Mrs, this is currently for sale)

Now I need a Passat / Insignia sized car, and I like sporty type cars. I have £9,000 max and really needs to be less than 6 years old. What should I be looking at? One car I have seen and like is an 07 Mondeo ST TDCI Estate (in performace blue of course :argie, I've always had a soft spot for these but they are kind of rare.

Help and suggestion greatfully recieved :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

no suggestions sorry well i could but the list is so long we be here all night, ps whats the deal on the polo


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Was going to say the Mondeo ST TDCi in Saloon/Estate, or even a 220 if economy isn't so big an issue?

Linky link


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

justina3 said:


> ps whats the deal on the polo


Not sure I'm allowed to say (not a paid supporter but to answer your question realistically I'm open to sensible offers, got it up for £1,750 on Gumtree at the mo


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Octavia vrs?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Octavia vRS?

S


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Was going to say the Mondeo ST TDCi in Saloon/Estate, or even a 220 if economy isn't so big an issue?


Got my eye on this one, but I think it may be sold

It needs a fairly low mileage because I'll probably keep it for 3 years and end up putting 60k on it.

We had an 06 plate VRS and loved it to bits, this is a distinct possibility but I think the Mrs will steal it from me!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Octavia vRS or Mazda 6MPS


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

MPS...very rare and underrated car. goes like s**t of a shovel:thumb:

Kev


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

e60 bmw 520d M - Sport. Get a goodun for £9k

or Alfa 159 Ti JTD


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

mk4gtiturbo said:


> Not sure I'm allowed to say (not a paid supporter but to answer your question realistically I'm open to sensible offers, got it up for £1,750 on Gumtree at the mo


sorry mate didnt think didnt mean to put you on the spot


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

im just gonna fling this one out there??


----------



## prideinyouride (May 2, 2011)

Toyota Aristo Mk2. 5 seats, 3ltrs, 6cylinders, 2turbos, cruise control, air con, 185mph, 300bhp, engine good for 600+bhp, 25+mpg, good one for £3000. Enough said.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ doesnt really fulfil the "needs to be less than 6 years old" part though eh :thumb: (all be it a cracking car)


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Mick said:


> im just gonna fling this one out there??


Good call, I had forgotten about these!


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

justina3 said:


> sorry mate didnt think didnt mean to put you on the spot


No probs, might actually have got away with a little free advertising!!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vectra SRI - 1.9 CTDI 150hp - facelift?

No brainer if you ask me, pretty sporty, easily pick one up in your 9k budget, with not many miles on....

Bar a few all the others mentioned will easily take your budget & be ex rep mobiles!

if not, i'd got with the Mazda!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mick said:


> im just gonna fling this one out there??


I'm so glad it has the "Electric Heated Leather Interior", those coal ones take some going, not to mention a fire hazard :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

impreza sti?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> I'm so glad it has the "Electric Heated Leather Interior", those coal ones take some going, not to mention a fire hazard :lol:


i assumed it was referring to the seat being electronically adjustable, and not to it being heated electronicaly :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

9k will get you a very nice A4


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

prideinyouride said:


> Toyota Aristo Mk2. 5 seats, 3ltrs, 6cylinders, 2turbos, cruise control, air con, 185mph, 300bhp, engine good for 600+bhp, 25+mpg, good one for £3000. Enough said.


Is'nt this more than 6 years old though??
Good spec but lookswise not good.


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/dn173tq/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I was going to get one of these as a replacement to my A3 but i was rejected on the finace. Was superb little car i loved it, 197bhp bus 

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2913454.htm


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I got offered the job at 8.30 this morning and lauched into a car hunt straight away.

Found a rather nice Passat Highline Estate on an 09 plate and ended up getting that. Roll on Friday so I can give it the full works!! :buffer:


----------

